# Breeding Threadfin Rainbows



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

heello, i have a small group in a "holding" 10 gallon planted. they share the home with some small tiny triple red cacatuoides, 4 small blue eye rainbows and some cherry red shrimp. comments, suggestions...the cacatuoides and the other rainbows will soon go to a 125, just want them to be bigger so they don't get attacked or anything else.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

So here is a link to someone who has bred them. It is extremely dificult from what I have heard. Also I recommend a species tank to actuall get them to breed.

http://www.iriatherina-werneri.com/english/index.htm


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, i came around that site earlier, not really interested in mass breeding though, thanks


----------

